# The apocolypse man



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

I have to say that I don't agree with the guy, and I think his ideas would get a person killed.

With that said, I did find it entertaining, a whole lot more than most garbage on network tv


----------



## Mule13 (Dec 30, 2012)

Thats Rudy Reyes, he was Marine recon in the gulf war,HBO did a documentary on 1st recon called generation kill, he played himself in the doc. he's a fitness trainer and a like yoga/spiritual guru. weird that he would become a marine recon sniper but he did. really cool guy honestly.i would definately take him on my team during a SHTF scenario. despite the crazy videos he makes  we all gotta make a living

edit: someone posted this same video about 3 months ago , saying something about it too. trust me this guy you'd want on your team when the zombies come


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

What is he alleging? Watching movies messes up the classic country tunes.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

It's for entertainment purposes only. Do not try at home.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

He heads for the center of the city "for safety"

He uses a crowbar as a grappling hook, to tarzan out and climb over a draw bridge

Then he enters an abandoned warehouse at dark using a flashlight. Makes a fire. Exits the fireman way down an elevator shaft.

he then goes into a library to get a map of the sewer system, uses the sewer system to go downtown to a hospital

The hospital is abandoned, he syphons deisel out of a tank and fires up the deisel general at the hospital. uses the security cameras to give himself a sense of security while he charges a battery

uses the battery, to jump a deisel pickup truck

drives down to the local restaurant greasy spoon and fills up the tank with grease that he processes with heet and draino, fire and cheese cloth

Then he drives off into the sunset to search for someone.

<shakes head>


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I watched until the elevator scene. That guy takes more risks than Bear Grylls... He is confident and seems to know what he's doing. But I agree with Tink. Somebody could get hurt trying to emulate him.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

ok heads to the center of a city for safety-yes I can see this sometimes the closer to the danger is the safest.
crowbar ? grappling hook? don't know what to say there?
breaks into a warehouse just to build a fire and play tarzan?
goes to lib to get amp for and to use the sewers to goto a hospital? why? does he need meds or something?
charges a battery and uses cameras for security from syphoning diesel from a tank? why not use the diesel for the truck -oh yah needs a battery right duh. wouldn't batteries be like everywere?
drives down to the greasy spoon to make biodiesel? didn't he have some in a tank already? and like how long did that take to make? seems he could have just walked off into the sunset a few days earlier and stole a working truck by then.
ok the guy has skills and if he was making a fictional shtf video for entertainment prob I would say SCORE!!!
but otherwise I'm with tinkerhell and just shaking my head.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

I suspect that Mule is correct. You would definitely like having this guy around. But.....

I would not want him as my CO, I could get hurt trying to follow orders LOL


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I didn't understand the whole calling for help on the CB. If things have broken down that much you aren't going to get help and if you do you'll probably be ushered into a FEMA camp. No thanks.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

......


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

41 minutes is much to long for me to devote to most anything! Maybe I have one of those alphabet disorders!


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Some people didn't get enough attention as a child? He's a mad man! Love to sit and have a few pints with him though!


----------



## Mule13 (Dec 30, 2012)

again , i'd suggest watching the mini series generation kill. it will give you an idea what type person rudy is. as canuck stated he is a mad man. and from the way he dresses and acts yes he is a bit of an attention ummmmm wanter  the motto improvise adapt and overcome is being used here and probably to the extreme. but again he was a 1st recon marine,he's already survived SHTF i'd still take him on my team


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

I think one of the keys here is operating on the assumption that everyone else is in as good of physical condition as he is. There are some good tips in this film. A lot of stuff that I'd never do, but a lot of good too.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

When I was living in Seattle, back in the 1970s, I was close to five military targets. I did some looking and found that the city had power tunnels where the mains ran about 12 - 15 feet under ground. These tunnels didn't go everywhere but they did go under every main hospital in the city, city hall, and many of the emergency centers. If I had 15 minutes warning of a nuke attack I could get down into one of these tunnels which opened at street level about a block from me. Once in the tunnel you are secure from any radiation, crumbling buildings and traffic. I could get to places where there are supplies I could use and stay underground while the radiation dissipated.

The big buildings (skyscrapers) would add to the protection against direct radiation (as would the twelve feet of earth and concrete) and I wouldn't have to deal with the heat or cold weather - it is always 55 F at that depth. The storm sewers would not be safe because ground water would carry radiation, rats would carry diseases, and eventually the waste sewers would backup into the storm sewers. The city light tunnels were ideal. They would have been a good place to use if you were caught downtown in an earthquake too. It gets you away from falling debris from the buildings and a way to get away from that area.

There are situations when using the sewers would be better than using the surface streets but sewers present a whole new set of challenges.


----------

